# I love this "never messed with"  Shelby...



## crazyhawk (May 3, 2017)

I'd love to see some pics of Shelby bikes that are similar to my Traveler.  I picked it up this weekend and love the fact that, even though it's faded, dirty, crusty and not a super sought-after model, it has not been messed with.  I'm weird that way. I look for little nuts and bolts to see if they have been disturbed.  I love original Shelby bikes! How 'bout you?


----------



## Kato (May 3, 2017)

Congrats !!!   Are you going to do a light cleaning or leave it as-is.....?
That would be a really hard decison for me !!!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/so-who-prefers-to-preserve-the-crust.102071/


----------



## catfish (May 3, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 3, 2017)

It sure has that ridden hard and put out wet look,Leave it that way


----------



## crazyhawk (May 3, 2017)

Lol.  It lasted this long. I don't want to be the one to fiddle with it.  I'm going to ride it and leave it undisturbed.  Might not even wash it!  Everyone should have some shiny, clean bikes and some "look what I found in the shed" riders.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2017)

crazyhawk said:


> Lol.  It lasted this long. I don't want to be the one to fiddle with it.  I'm going to ride it and leave it undisturbed.  Might not even wash it!  Everyone should have some shiny, clean bikes and some "look what I found in the shed" riders.



I have a couple nice condition original paint bikes, but the ones that get the most attention are the crispy and crunchy ones. Just on this  weekend's ride, I can't count how many people stopped to check out my crusty Colson.




I say leave that Shelby be! Leave the crust, the chalky paint and even the dried up bearing grease (on the outside of course). All she needs are a new set of tires, a complete service with new grease/bearings & the chain cleaned & lubed. Cheap and easy, just the way I like'em


----------



## crazyhawk (May 3, 2017)

I kinda' like this little feature too, the old owners address(no hidden GPS chips back then!).  Normally, I'd try to carefully rub it out.  Now, I just want to leave it in homage to the previous, probably original owner.  Maybe I'll even knock on his door to see if he's still around and wants to see his old bike.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 3, 2017)

Great looking bike, perfect condition. I'm on the "leave it be" train, woo wooo.


----------



## Boris (May 3, 2017)

My very favorite Shelby. Nice and simple and the condition is "to die for".


----------



## rollfaster (May 4, 2017)

I love it, great Shelby for sure!! Wouldn't clean her up, leave it and love it!


----------



## rollfaster (May 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I have a couple nice condition original paint bikes, but the ones that get the most attention are the crispy and crunchy ones. Just on this  weekend's ride, I can't count how many people stopped to check out my crusty Colson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't have said it better myself big guy! I've been ignored on rides with really nice paint bikes, but on a crusty people will stop and ask, " how old is that thing"? Many smiles with the crustys.


----------



## blasterracing (May 4, 2017)

Very nice Shelby!


----------



## bairdco (May 4, 2017)

Looks great! Another crusty survivor. 

It's funny how, like others mentioned, you can have a shiny, restored 70 year old bike, but the rusty, creaking, "pile-o-crap" bike gets the most attention.

On my old western flyer I patina'd, the old pedals squeek like crazy. And I'm not about to oil them.


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 4, 2017)

Love that Shelby! I have a Flying Cloud that is similar to yours, and it's arguably the best rider I own. Congrats on that beauty!


----------



## indiana dave (May 4, 2017)

I can't afford pretty mint condition bikes, so... all mine are "preserved" bikes.
I think part of the issue with "non-bike people" is a lot of the department store bikes, and even bike shop bikes are going to that retro look.
So a nice shiny vintage bike, to them, looks like the one you can buy at Wallyworld.
To bike guys, though, we obviously can tell right away.
My Stingrays, get attention regardless, though, since they aren't really doing new versions of them, main stream, anyway.


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 4, 2017)

I prefer a little patina on all bikes, I only have one restored bike. To me, Patina rules! Just saying.


----------



## blasterracing (May 4, 2017)

blasterracing said:


> Very nice Shelby!



And nice looking Challenger in your profile picture too!!!


----------



## Junkhunter (May 6, 2017)

I changed the tires, but this is my favorite balloon tire rider. Not the prettiest, not the best, but a very good friend gave it to me. It's a keeper.


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 6, 2017)

Ride it proudly, it's a nice looking bike. It's a Shelby......What's not to like!


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 6, 2017)

And there is a member in AZ with a tastefully ratty Traveler in the FS section, I like it for it's simplicity, with white frame, red rims and silver darts on the fork. It's not perfect, it's just right.

If you don't get it soon I will try hard for an early Christmas present as I want a Shelby and DX to complete my 'family'. It's fair game though, them's the rules and good luck 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/mens-shelby-traveler.106770/


----------



## Phattiremike (May 11, 2017)

Great score, I like the all painted red white and blue Shelby's, including the rims.  To clean and shine is up is up to you, I like to at least clean them up like BLNMNY's Shelby above.

Mike


----------



## bicycle larry (May 11, 2017)

here is one I picked up at memory lane still has org tires and paint , good freind gary and carol own now .from bicycle larry


----------



## crazyhawk (May 13, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> here is one I picked up at memory lane still has org tires and paint , good freind gary and carol own now .from bicycle larry
> 
> View attachment 464907



Wow, I love your Shelby!  Didn't see it at memory lane. It would have been nice to get a close-up look at it.  Thanks for the pic, Crazyhawk


----------

